# New PR...600 is next...Hopefully...If My Back Cooperates...Boobs



## Assassin32 (Jun 17, 2015)

Two nights ago I pulled 590, a new PR for me. I pulled 585 last September, but a herniated L5 stalled my deadlifting on and off over the past 9 months. I went to the gym for a DL rep day, but I felt strong, so of course I said "**** it" and set out for a new PR. My workout was...
135x12
225x5
315x5
405x2
495x1
545x1
590x1


It was 11:00 at night, there was only 3 other people in the gym, I had Electric Wizard "Funeralopolis" crushing in my ears( I started my pull at 1:30ish of the song, listen to it and you'll know why). The pull went pretty good, but I got the leg wobbles really bad. I didn't hitch though and blew through the leg wobbles. I was ****in jacked, it felt better than I thought it would. I usually don't do this but I slammed the weight down and yelled some very loud obscenities.....no better feeling....6 bills here I come mother ****er!

The Song(highly reccomended) at 1:30 it caves in your head....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice work on the PR!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Nice work on the PR!



Thanks Boss, I thought 6 bills was right around the corner last September after 585 too, but here I am 9 months later hitting 590. Getting old and decrepit sucks.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Thanks Boss, I thought 6 bills was right around the corner last September after 585 too, but here I am 9 months later hitting 590. Getting old and decrepit sucks.



I agree...


----------



## DF (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats on the PR!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice job!!!what's the plan for getting to 600?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats on the pr brother !! 

Do I smell a log starting?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 17, 2015)

That's good news bro we are proud of you.

Cool song too like the guitar work.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats, Brother!! Great track to set a PR with also!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate the responses.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice job on a PR. 6 bills is a hop skip and a step away


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice job!!!what's the plan for getting to 600?



I'm running a modified version of the cube. I'm in week 6 but I strayed from the program because I felt like a lunatic when I got to the gym. I'll continue the cube for the next 4 weeks and then go from there.


----------



## Magical (Jun 18, 2015)

Thats good shit right there. Good luck with the big 6


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Congrats on the pr brother !!
> 
> Do I smell a log starting?



Thanks Steel...I think a log might be a good idea, I have very bad ADD (which my wife will gladly atest to). I tend to be flighty with my workouts and a log would help with that for sure. Good idea, bud.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> That's good news bro we are proud of you.
> 
> Cool song too like the guitar work.



Thanks BGH. Electric Wizard is an awesome  band. Check out their catalog, it's really good.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

What's your height and weight and next goal after 600?


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats brother. Nothing like a PR and so much sweeter when you get to poke an old injury in the eye.

There's something about those round number so don't overthink the 600 when you try it. Think "It's only 5 lbs more in each hand" You have that in you, don't you? And there better be a freakin' vid when it happens!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Congrats, Brother!! Great track to set a PR with also!



Thanks bud. It's an amazing song, I love how it starts and builds and then punches you in the face. Electric Wizard is just so damn heavy and loud.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> What's your height and weight and next goal after 600?



I say I'm 6'3", but at 41 I've shrunk and I'm just a little over 6'2" these days. I weighed 257 this morning.  My next goal is to get my bench to 450. I've been stuck around 405-415 for 2 years. But right now my shoulders, elbows, and back feel great. Thanks you Deca. Time to make some hay.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrats homie. Tell nandy I miss her and we will meet again soon.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

snake said:


> Congrats brother. Nothing like a PR and so much sweeter when you get to poke an old injury in the eye.
> 
> There's something about those round number so don't overthink the 600 when you try it. Think "It's only 5 lbs more in each hand" You have that in you, don't you? And there better be a freakin' vid when it happens!



Thanks Snake. It does make it sweeter when you kick the tar out of an injury. Especially when your back specialist tells you your days of heavy deadlifting are over. Oh they are Doc? Well how about you blow it out your ass.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Congrats homie. Tell nandy I miss her and we will meet again soon.



Thanks Bench King. Nandy is an amazing mistress. I never thought my elbows and shoulders could feel this good.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 18, 2015)

DF said:


> Congrats on the PR!!!!



Thanks DF. It's always nice to put up a new number. I get a little extra hitch in my giddy up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> I say I'm 6'3", but at 41 I've shrunk and I'm just a little over 6'2" these days. I weighed 257 this morning.  My next goal is to get my bench to 450. I've been stuck around 405-415 for 2 years. But right now my shoulders, elbows, and back feel great. Thanks you Deca. Time to make some hay.



For not powerlifting you are putting up some beast numbers for being so young . I'll get some brews on ice for when you nail the bench goal.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 18, 2015)

That's like pulling a cow bud, nice work. 600 is in reach.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice Job Assassin!!!  Thats a great Pr......what I want to close in on.  I still reeling from the 500 pull I did at the meet but time to put it in the past and look higher.....hahaha   Great job again brother.


----------

